# Brauche Bootbare data recovery cd



## Spaceman85 (17. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

mein Problem ist da smeien Platte wohl defekt ist was mir mittlerweile auch egal ist. Es geht mir um wichtige Daten auf der Platte die ich retten möchte!
PC fährt nicht mehr hoch. Kein Backup vorhanden!

Ich brauche ein Tool(freeware), das bootfähig auf cd ist und mit den ich auf die Platte zugreifen kann und Daten retten kann.

Brauche dringend Hilfe!


Danke


----------



## PC Heini (18. Februar 2012)

Grüss Dich

In der Not kann da eine Linux Live CD helfen.


----------



## Spaceman85 (20. Februar 2012)

Leider kann ich mit Knoppix nicht auf die entsprechende Partition  zugreifen :-(


----------



## PC Heini (21. Februar 2012)

Dann dürfte es wohl nur noch auf diesem Wege gehen; http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_DE
Benötigt aber nen zweiten PC der funktioniert.

Viel Glück


----------



## Spaceman85 (21. Februar 2012)

TestDiskk geht auch nicht!

Was heißt den eigtl. Detecting Array, das kommt immer beim Start des Rechners


----------



## PC Heini (22. Februar 2012)

Detecting Array heisst laut google, dass das Bios nach einem Raid sucht. ( SATA Verbund )
Solltest Du sowas aber nicht eingerichtet haben, so deaktivier mal den SATA Kontroller im Bios.
Hast Du danach auch noch keinen Zugriff auf die Platte, kann Dir nur noch eine Datenrettungs Firma helfen.


----------



## Spaceman85 (22. Februar 2012)

:-(

Der Raid-Controller ist deaktiviert!  
Ichmeinichkommejamit Knoppix rein und habe Zugriff auf Part D und E aber nicht auf C,da kann die HD doch nicht Schrott sein oder?


----------



## sheel (22. Februar 2012)

Hi

was genau passiert bei C?


----------



## Spaceman85 (22. Februar 2012)

Bluescreen! Bei Versuch eines Neustarts ging es dannicht mehr!


----------



## sheel (22. Februar 2012)

Blue Screen bei Linux?

Was sagt die Schrift?
(Nummern nicht weglassen)


----------



## Spaceman85 (22. Februar 2012)

Habe Windows!
Ich weiss nicht mehr was da stand das ging zu schnell!


----------

